

Apple's new Swift development language highlights the company's worst side - edent
http://www.zdnet.com/apples-new-swift-development-language-highlights-the-companys-worst-side-7000030150/

======
mark_l_watson
Down vote me if you will, but I don't like this article.

Sure, as developers it would be swell to easily be able to write an app that
ran on iOS, Android, and Windows phone.

The thing is, Apple, Google, and Microsoft all have their own walled gardens,
and it is so much not in their interest to support app portability.

I personally enjoy multiple vendors and software options (Android phone, iPad,
MBA, and lots of Linux boxes). However, for most people, they should probably
either choose a walled garden they like, or, go Linux and open devices.

In any case, I have spent several hours today with XCode 6 beta and Swift and
I like what I see. It was worth shelling out $100 this morning for a 1 year
iOS developer account to play with the language and IDE improvement like
playgrounds.

Off topic, but it amazes me that Apple was able to build a new language and
keep it quiet.

~~~
jkubicek
No down votes here, it's a terrible article. You'd think after all these years
tech journalists would have a clue about Apple's decision making process.
Apple is about as likely to buy Xamarin and release a cross-platform
development environment as they are to start selling Samsung phones in the
Apple Store.

